# Selkirk Model Eagle 5000 any info on this??



## Andy H (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got one of these from my buddy for $50  he said it worked perfect when he took it out.  He thought that it could be converted to Propane (It's natural gas now)  and I figured for $50 I'd take a chance.  If it doesn't work on propane then I'm out of luck and will probably just sell it for $50.


Anyways, I can't find any manual or any info on this thing.   Does anybody know anything about this stove?  If it can not be converted I wont even waste my time cleaning it all up and making a spot for it in my garage.   If it can be converted that would be awesome.

btw, this is the only info I have on the thing


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 26, 2012)

If it's classified as a decorative appliance, it's just gonna burn fuel & not give you any heat. It'll be the same as burning vented gas logs. To me that means it's a natural draft appliance with an open flame. DEFINITELY not for a garage, where there may be flammables in the vicinity...For the price that LP costs these days, I wouldn't burn it. That being said, generally, these items are NOT capable of fuel conversion, kinda like Weber gas grills. Sell it to someone with NG who wants to waste their $$$ by burning it...


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 28, 2012)

yeah, these units were dedicated to a specific fuel, and very low quality
Bob is right on as usual


----------

